# Throwing



## snake (Mar 14, 2017)

can someone 10 stone throw someone 20 stone.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, but it's not particularly easy if the 20 stone person doesn't want to be thrown. In a real fight or competition it requires the 10 stone person to be a) really, really good and b) a whole lot better than the other guy.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 14, 2017)

Only if you have good technique


----------



## Steve (Mar 14, 2017)

Unless you know BJJ, in which case you would be a rolling stone. 

...

...

Crickets.

But yeah.  Size matters a great deal.  A big guy with mediocre technique can neutralize a small guy with good technique.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

snake said:


> can someone 10 stone throw someone 20 stone.


Yes, if they are more skilled. Weight does matter. I weigh about 12 stone, and my heaviest training partners have been around 21 stone. Mind you, most of my throws I wouldn't bother with on them, because it would be too risky to one or both of us. But there are certainly throws that are still good candidates. If they had been closer to my skill, they would have had an advantage, because weight helps in counters.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 14, 2017)

Steve said:


> Unless you know BJJ, in which case you would be a rolling stone.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Awful, Steve. Truly awful.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 14, 2017)

If you know how to borrow your opponent's force. You have to give before you can take.

A + B > A


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve, you are a very, very bad man. Don't ever change.

To the OP: Yes, one can. Most can't. Usually you're talking a two belt difference or more.


----------



## Buka (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve said:


> Unless you know BJJ, in which case you would be a rolling stone.



Wonderful, Steve, truly wonderful! Gather no moss, bro.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2017)

Buka said:


> Wonderful, Steve, truly wonderful! Gather no moss, bro.


Don't encourage him!


----------



## JP3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Only if you have good technique


Or if you get lucky. Usually, if you hit a throw on someone who outweighs you by 2x both were involved.


----------



## Paul_D (Mar 18, 2017)

snake said:


> can someone 10 stone throw someone 20 stone.


Yes, I can and have.


Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, but it's not particularly easy if the 20 stone person doesn't want to be thrown.


I would agree if you are talking about throws being used in isolation, which they are of course not designed to be during combat.  But with the right strike/strikes before hand I wouldn't envisage too many problems.


----------

